# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Slender Man Nightmare

## SilverBullet

Non-dream     Dream Lucid-Dream


This was a lucid nightmare I had last night. I thought It was pretty interesting so I'm going to post it here.

I was walking around a mall. The mall was HUGE. I suddenly became lucid. I was walking around looking at how real everything was, I walked to the end of one of the aisles and came up to a big window. I looked out the window and saw a bunch of trees. Almost looked like a jungle out there. I saw a black thing in the distance. It started getting closer... oh no, oh god no, It was slender man. 
I freaked out. he was coming at me on all is tentacles. I started backing away, not knowing what to do. He rammed his whole body through the window with a thrust of his tentacles. He was coming at me. I kicked him right in his fa-... Oh wait. He has no face. I kicked him in the front of his head as hard as I could. The dream faded, suddenly I was in a new dream, I was still lucid. I was in the passenger seat of a car and some one else was driving. We were out in the desert. about 50 slender mans were roaming around. I was kind of terrified. The dream faded there.

----------


## acillis

dang

----------


## cedward1

Actually, I kind of wish my dreams were this interesting. Mine have been pretty boring lately.

----------


## Polarlicht

Woah. That is pretty strange. 

I don't have much expirence of this technique, but it would be advisable, to use a weapon to neutralize any trouble in a lucid dream. For example, you could use a rocket launcher in this case.

----------


## rkenning

man that sounded soo cool

----------


## Peace

Why attack Slenderman? Reason with him, and become one of the strongest duos to ever walk the dreaming land! But seriously, nice dream!

----------


## FlyAway

wow  ::|:  i would have been scared to heck! good work keeping all that fright in.

----------


## SilverBullet

My brother did a slenderman prank on me like a week before this dream >_<. It was the scariest moment of my life.

----------


## rkenning

is this your first encounter with slenderman?

----------


## SilverBullet

Had 3 more lucids dreams this morning. In one of them slenderman came through a door. I sliced him in half with a sword. Black blood every were. He died.

----------


## FlyAway

> Had 3 more lucids dreams this morning. In one of them slenderman came through a door. I sliced him in half with a sword. Black blood every were. He died.



Good job! Must have felt awesome to confront him.+ 3 Lucid Dreams?! That's amazing.

----------


## Indrid

As much as I hate to admit it... I'd love to have a dream like that. Very cool.

----------


## rkenning

nice it appears slenderman is powerless when he is in two peices

----------

